# Medidor de ESR con multímetro analógico -



## nandotronica (Feb 25, 2012)

Hola gente!
Bueno...., estoy queriendo montar este circuito simple de medidor de ESR que usa el ci 555 y cuyo circuito es usado con el multímetro analógico.
La gran duda es ver si D2 que es un 1N4148 está bien colocado. No tendria que estar invertido?? Porque así parece que estuviera directo, no afecta la medición?
Observen la figura de diagrama que subi.
Toda opinión es muy bien venida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2012)

D2 Esta bien dibujado, su función es proteger al instrumento de sobre-tensiones.


----------



## nandotronica (Feb 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias, entonces voy a montarlo ya que me saqué esta duda.
Cuando estaba montando el circuito fui aconsejado a poner dos diodos Schottky, en este caso le puse 1N5408, tanto D1 como D2.
Por otro lado *me insisten en que D2 debe ir invertido*, porque así altera el shunt del instrumento.
Un abrazo.
Gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2012)

El instrumento es un micro-amperímetro y el diodo está allí para limitar la tensión sobre este a unos saludables 700mV (Con un diodo común).
Con una tensión menor a esta el diodo *NO* trabaja.
A mas de 700mV el diodo conduce y evita que al instrumento le valla una tensión mayor y se dañe. 

Si le colocas un diodo Schottky orientado igualmente, la máxima tensión sobre el micro-amperímetro será entre 200 a 400mV, mas saludable todavía.


----------



## nandotronica (Feb 27, 2012)

Que grande! Te las sabés todas fogonazo!!

Gracias


----------



## mailo2011 (May 3, 2012)

nandotronica dijo:


> Hola gente!
> Bueno...., estoy queriendo montar este circuito simple de medidor de ESR que usa el ci 555 y cuyo circuito es usado con el multímetro analógico.
> La gran duda es ver si D2 que es un 1N4148 está bien colocado. No tendria que estar invertido?? Porque así parece que estuviera directo, no afecta la medición?
> Observen la figura de diagrama que subi.
> Toda opinión es muy bien venida.


 
Numero 1 El diodo debe ser preferentemente del tipo schotky ya que su voltaje de barrera es de .2 a .4 volts

Numero 2 El circuito produce un onda cuadrada que varia de cero a 9 volts en pin 3 del 555, y se acopla por los capacitores de 22nF al D1 en donde se rectifica, obteniendo un voltaje de 4.5VCD.

Numero 3 R1 en serie con D2 recibe dicho voltaje de 4.5v y entonces en D2 por estar en polarizacion directa aparece .2 a .4 (segun el diodo utilizado). Este voltaje limitado a este valor es para proteger el vumetro que esta conectado en la otra rama en serie con R2, donde R2 servira para ajustar la indicacion del vumetro al punto maximo sin pasarse del tope.

Todo esto pasa cuando no hemos conectado el capacitor bajo prueba.

Numero 4 Al conectar el capacitor bajo prueba, una parte de la señal del pin 3 del CI se deriva a tierra y dependiendo de esto existe un nivel que continua hacia D1, Este voltaje sera el que se vera en el vumetro como una disminucion de la indicacion de la aguja. Entre menos voltaje aparezca en el vumetro mejor es la calidad del estado del capacitor bajo prueba.


----------



## Marce (Nov 30, 2012)

Buenas!, tengo la siguiente duda, ¿cual es la diferencia entre un VUmeter analogo de aguja y un Amp tambien de aguja (tipo de baterias de auto)
Mi intriga surge ya que me estoy construyendo el medidor ESR (http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter), y todo marcha bien, o sea coloque el integrado, al cortocircuitar me enciende el led rojo, pero la aguja no se mueve ni uno, pero ni un solo milimetro, ya probe agregando resistencias al potenciometros y con otros potenciometros, pero nada.
En el video, el creador usa uno para medir decibeles, yo como no tengo y tenia un amperimetro de un cargador de bateria pense que podia funcionar, (segun tengo entendido cambia el bobinado interno no?) o deberia comprarme un dcb como del video?
Aclaro, soy aficionado a la electronica.  si quieren pongo fotos.
Desde ya, muchisimas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leerme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2012)

Fijate si tu amperímetro es de bobina movil y lleva una bruta bobina shunt , en paralelo.

Si es así se la quitás y listo.

Otra solución es comprar un testercito análogo - de aguja de 20 pesos y hasta usarías el propio gabinete.

Saludos !


----------



## Marce (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola DOSME, mira, no puedo identificar cual es la bobina shunt, supongo que la bobina movil, es la que se ve frontalmente, al destaparlo vi que desde el borne negativo sale una resistencia de 1Ω, y va hacia el frente de la aguja, y desde el borne positivo se dirije a la parte posterior, ahi dejo fotos 





http://i47.tinypic.com/f5a2o.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/w8kf2e.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/v2ydec.jpg


----------



## analogico (Nov 30, 2012)

no soy
 pero la bobina shunt de tu amperimetro no tiene  vueltas
es el alambre


----------



## Marce (Nov 30, 2012)

O sea que la solicion seria comprar otro vumeter?,


----------



## analogico (Nov 30, 2012)

Marceguzz dijo:
			
		

> O sea que la solicion seria comprar otro vumeter?,


no entiendo lo que estas haciendo


----------



## Marce (Nov 30, 2012)

estoy construyendo el medidor esr para capacitores, al inicio del post lo describo, mi problema es que al cortocircuitar lsa puntas de testeo, el led rojo se enciende como deberia ser, pero la aguja no deflexiona, en el video el creador uns un dcbelimetro, y yo tengo un amperimetro de un cargador de baterias, (arriba puse fotos), por eso es mi duda , cual es la diferencia entre un voltimetro, un amp, etc, pensaba que era solo el bobinado.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 30, 2012)

Lo que vez en la segunda foto entre los 2 terminales (alambre de cobre) es el shunt, corta ese alambre y listo, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Marce (Nov 30, 2012)

Haa, vos sabes que la habia pensado!, pero dije, no sea cosa que me mande  una macana, al llegar a casa lo hago, y les cuento como quedo, muchisimas gracias por la ayuda muchachos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

Claro , o lo que es lo mismo , usas las conecciones de los cablecitos que salen desde la bobina movil.

Probalo para ver si te anda , si se va muy a fondo de escala y no te deja calibrarlo , quizás haya que agregarle alguna resistencia en serie o en paralelo , pero eso lo vemos después.

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola. Generalmente los amperímetros con shunt ya son amperímetros, es decir, que tienen la bobina con poco alambre. No le ponen el alambre grueso que debería por el volúmen y peso que entorpecería el movimiento. No sirven como voltímetro o microamperímetro, no prque no lo son, sino porque medirían milivolts por las pocas vueltas .Debes buscar algún microamperímetro de 50 microamperes o comprar el tester que te dice 2M aunque ese precio ya fué. No todos los instrumentos de medición son intercambiables en sus usos, cada cual para su cada cual.


----------



## Marce (Dic 1, 2012)

Analogico, definitivamente era el alambre, mi error (novato) no saber interpretarlo porque semejante alambre y no verloo es como para...
fdesergio, llegue de trabajar a las 6am, lo primero que hice, CORTE EL ALAMBRE! yyyyyy.. nooooooooooo se movio ni un milimitro 
empeze a revisar todo, diodos, soldaduras, todo perfecto, me acoste a dormir (730am) a las 16:00pm entraba de nuevo, pero esta vez me lo traje,  y descubri que el error estaba en el montaje de los transistores :cabezon:,  reordene los pines, y se movio, ahi ya se me aclaro el panorama, el tema es que la aguja golpea, ya probe agregando resistencias antes del potenciometro, tengo 3pot, uno de 50k, otro de 4.7k, y otro de 1k, con el que mejor me a ido es con el de  1k, pero sigue golpeando, y hasta este preciso momento sigo cambiando valores de resistencias, si alguien tiene alguna idea, sera muy bienvenida.
DOSME: muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda loco, la idea de colocarle resistencias en paralelo no se me habia ocurrido
aquiles, como vos decis, cada cual para cada cual, yo tambien habia pensado en comprar un dcb, pero como tenia el amp a mano, y sin uso, pense que no existia taaaaanta diferencia.
De todas maneras, como novato se que no queda otra que "ensayo/error", pero les estoy muy agradecido por la ayuda   a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

Probá cambiando P1 por 5k


----------



## Marce (Dic 2, 2012)

Muchachos, estoy renegando demasiado con esto, y ya medio me esta quemando la cabeza, descubri que es problema son los transistores, o sea, en el link, usa otros, yo uso bc547 y bc 557, el orden de los pines no eran iguales, en ninguno de los 2, los modifique, y al encenderlo ya no encendia la luz roja (la aguja sigue sin moverse) ahora la luz roja ni enciende, ya revise soldaduras, revise los diodos, ya no se me ocurre que hacer, al meter lo deje continuo asi al menos sabria si la aguja golpea al final, pero ya ni se mueve, el circuito se alimenta con 12v, yo lo tengo con una bateria, no creo que sea el problema no?, dejo un par de fotos
vista transistores
http://i45.tinypic.com/2r7ty6q.jpg
vista completa
abajo a la derecha esta el capacitor a prueba cortocircuitado con una pinza cocodrilo, de el cable blanco que luego se une al amarillo iria el potenciometro, y el cable negro que sale por debajo de la placa es tierra que va directo al meter
http://i47.tinypic.com/hsw5js.jpg
la mas minima idea, sera mas que bienvenida


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2012)

Marceguzz dijo:
			
		

> el circuito se alimenta con 12v, yo lo tengo con una bateria, no creo que sea el problema no?,



puede que si 
acabo de ver el cto y  simula una fuente de +6 y -6    tanto puede que el falte voltaje


----------



## Marce (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola analógico, muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, porque mejoro notablemente el circuito,  te comento, ahora al circuito lo alimento con 12v, como corresponde, la diferencia es que ahora muy claramente se nota que al cortocircuitar los bornes el led rojo enciende "notablemente", y también note que la aguja del meter se mueve unos un 1/4 del recorrido y vuelve enseguida a cero, si dejo los bornes cortocircuitando, el led rojo sigue encendido (como deberia ser), pero la aguja hace eso que te digo, sube un poco y vuelve a reposo, por lo que no me deja calibrarla, otra cosa, al meter lo conecte directamente, al principio, tenia un pot. de 4.7k y se movia mucho menos, y al dejarlo directo, la aguja recorre un poquito mas. 
Muchisimas gracias nuevamente, si vos o alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que debo cambiar, revisar, se los voy a agradecer eternamente


----------



## Marce (Dic 3, 2012)

Solucione el error!!!! era una resistencia que no hacia contacto en una de las patas, (mal soldada) era en una de las patas del oscilador, por eso la aguja se movia un poco y retornaba, NO OSCILABA!!, funciona de maravillas, gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2012)

Bien che ! 

Te quedó con los componentes originales o tuviste que cambiarle algún potenciómetro ?


----------



## Marce (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola DOSME, en realidad al meter lo conecte directo, porque al ponerle un potenciometro la aguja  nunca llegaba a tope, y colocarlo directo avanza hasta un 75%, con lo cual para mi me sirve, supongo que tendría que empezar a cambiar algunas resistencias de valor alto por unas de menor para lograr que la aguja llegue al tope, también elimine la resistencia que esta dentro del meter, y lo alimento con 12v (también pensé que no llegaba a tope porque no le iba mucho voltaje), lo probe y funciona de maravillas, estoy bastante satisfecho aunque me hizo rabiar todo el fin de semana.
 Ahora me falta hacer otro que mida capacitancia, solo me falta el pic (pic16f684a) ya arme el programador ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/buen-programador-pics-12-16-18-eeproms-24cxx-43077/ ) lo conecte y el led encendio sin problemas, dentro de 2 semanas me mandan los componentes que me faltan.
 Y en este preciso momento estoy buscando mi siguiente proyecto y no se que hacer, estaba pensado un pre-amplificador para guitarra electroacustica  pero no se, capaz busque alguna otra cosa. Gracias por la ayuda mi viejo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2012)

Probalo con 15 Vdc


----------

